# deutsche Lokalisierung

## theoderich

Hallo

Ich würde gerne auf deutsch lokalisieren. In der Anleitung steht, man soll export LANG="de_DE@euro" das in die /etc/profile eintragen. Ich nehme an, dass die /etc/profile.env gemeint ist, da dort eine Menge "export-Anweisungen" stehen.

Leider verschwindet der Eintrag dort aber nach jedem Neustart. 

Kann mir einer sagen warum? Achsoo: Ich setzt momentan RC_1.4 ein. 

Bei 1.2 hat das noch alles geklappt.

Danke

----------

## RegMinisteR

Hallo theoderich,

erstelle Dir eine Datei namens "environment" in /etc. In diese schreibst Du dann: export LANG=de_DE@euro

So hat es bei mir auch geklappt. Viel Glück

RegMinisteR

----------

## theoderich

Danke, das war es.

Frag mich nur, warum das in keinem "howto" stand.

----------

## Bushmann

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/guide-localization-de.html

klappt bei mir wunderbar

----------

## Theile

Naja, nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.

Ich persönlich habe mich mal stumpf an die Anweisung gehalten die export LANG="de_DE@euro" Eintragung in /etc/profile einzutragen. Dort verschwindet sie auch nicht nach jedem Neustart und eine "environment" Datei musste ich auch nicht erstellen. 

Ich meine wenn in der Anleitung steht trage etwas dort ein und ich mache es nicht sondern überlege mir: "bestimmt haben die /etc/profile.env gemeint obwohl sie /etc/profile geschrieben haben" muss ich mich nicht wundern wenn es nicht klappt.  :Wink: 

Erst wenn die Anleitung nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt überlege ich mir was falsch gelaufen sein kann und probiere was anderes aus.

Die Sache mit dem "environment" ist aber ein guter Tip. Funzt nämlich auch supa  :Laughing: 

bis denne 

Theile

----------

## Tharkun

 *Theile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich meine wenn in der Anleitung steht trage etwas dort ein und ich mache es nicht sondern überlege mir: "bestimmt haben die /etc/profile.env gemeint obwohl sie /etc/profile geschrieben haben" muss ich mich nicht wundern wenn es nicht klappt. :wink:
> 
> 

 

Exactamento, das war auch mein erster Gedanke "Wieso zum Teufel hält er sich dann nicht an das was da steht?" :) Allerdings ist die /etc/profile in gentoo auch nicht ganz so sicher. Bei nem update vom baselayout willer die immer überschreiben und manchmal ist sogar was drin geändert. Will man also die Änderungen nicht händisch einpflegen ist der andere Weg besser.

----------

## Theile

Stimmt. Bestimmt möchte nicht jeder wie ich immer ein etc-update von Hand ausführen und sich alles anschauen. Da ist der Weg mit dem "environment" besser. Es gibt allerdings noch die Möglichkeit das Gentoo ruhig alle Daten in /etc verändern darf und man nur bestimmte Dateien davon ausnimmt.

bis denne

Theile

----------

## Beppo

Was muss ich denn einstellen, wenn ich alles auf Englisch haben möchte, allerdings trotzdem die Eurosymbole und alle Umlaute benutzen möchte. Im Moment werden die Worte ab dem Umlaut einfach abgeschnitten. Z.B. für wird zu f  . Kann man überhaupt so eine Mischung einstellen? 

Gruss Beppo

----------

## Beffe

Seit ich mein System auf 1.4 upgedatet habe, verschwand meine LANG Variable auch aus /etc/profile. Anscheinend wir diese des öfteren neu generiert. Man muss es jetzt in einer Datei im Verzeichnis /etc/env.d/ eintragen. Ich machs in 00basic.

Danach ruft man env-update auf und es passt wieder.

----------

## simon

 *Beppo wrote:*   

> Was muss ich denn einstellen, wenn ich alles auf Englisch haben möchte, allerdings trotzdem die Eurosymbole und alle Umlaute benutzen möchte. Im Moment werden die Worte ab dem Umlaut einfach abgeschnitten. Z.B. für wird zu f  . Kann man überhaupt so eine Mischung einstellen?

 

Genau diese Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade. Wenn ich 

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

 verwende, dann bekomm ich zB immer komisch-klingende deutsche Fehlermeldungen in Java.

Ich moechte eigentlich nur, dass mir Umlaute angezeigt werden, und trotzdem alles auf Englisch ist. Gibt es dazu (k)eine Loesung?

Simon

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *simon wrote:*   

>  Genau diese Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade. Wenn ich 
> 
> ```
> export LANG="de_DE@euro"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich glaube was du suchst ist:

```
export LANG="en_IE@euro"
```

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## simon

Danke, das war was ich suchte.

Simon

----------

## awiesel

Jetzt wo ich diesen Thread lese, fällt mir auf, dass ich eigentlich überhaupt keine LANG-Variable gesetzt habe, in den Anwendungen wo es darauf ankommt aber trotzdem über Umlaute und das  Symbol verfüge. Irgendwie seltsam, oder?

----------

## Gominik

KDE hällt sich nicht an die LANG-Variable, du stellst die Sprache beim ersten Starten von KDE ein, solange du vorher das kde-i18n-de ebuild emerged hast. Vielleicht liegt das daran.

Tschö

Gom

----------

